# world of abstracts



## cswift1 (Sep 14, 2005)

If you like abstract photography (industrial, junk, etc.), you might give this site a try. Hope you like it.

http://www.photography-abstracts.com

Thanks for looking,
Chris


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 7, 2005)

That is one cool site here!
The symmetric escalator photos really caught my eye. But also the details in the boat photos and overall your feeling for shapes and lines and forms is enormous. I really like this! Would you not want to link one or the other of your photos directly to this board to get a response?


----------



## cswift1 (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks very much for the kind words!

I'm a bit of a dummy when it comes to this linking stuff, though. How do I link a photo to where you say?

Also, you might, if you have time, check out http://www.swift-images.com, this is my main site and has many more of the same kind of photos than on photography-abstracts.com

Thanks again.


----------

